# Bike turntable trolley



## Graham Orm (22 Jan 2013)

I made this a few years ago but thought it would fit on this forum nicely. It was made to allow me to spin the bike in a confined space and park it sideways out of the way. It worked perfectly. I sold it on Ebay for about £150 after we parted with the bike.  A guy collected it (from Manchester) and set off to Birmingham with it tied on his roof-rack. :shock:


----------



## MickCheese (23 Jan 2013)

A better solution than a fried of mine who works in a motorbike shop uses. He just hooks it up onto the side stand and spins the bike around. Every time I see him do it I wait for the big crash as the stand brakes. 

Mick


----------



## Phil Pascoe (23 Jan 2013)

My bike's nearly a third of a ton - I'd like to see him spin that on it's side stand!


----------



## Hutzul (23 Jan 2013)

Hey Graham that's really neat, if I can get my arc welder going again I might try making one. I must admit my Triton gets in the way at times, but I cant bear to part with it.

Cheers for sharing Graham


----------



## Graham Orm (23 Jan 2013)

Hutzul":31yh0iw7 said:


> Hey Graham that's really neat, if I can get my arc welder going again I might try making one. I must admit my Triton gets in the way at times, but I cant bear to part with it.
> 
> Cheers for sharing Graham



No prob, be sure to do a WIP if you do. You need lots of castors, I had to double the amount I first fitted as it simply wouldn't roll with all the weight on just a few. I would suggest larger castors than I have used as well. Also you need a tie down, then you push the bike and trolley as one unit and release the tie down once the bike is where you want it.


----------



## ColeyS1 (23 Jan 2013)

Looks like a smart job !!!!


----------

